# New Shun Knife Line Coming?



## J_Style (Mar 30, 2015)

I, like quite a few here, used shuns a my gateway to Konosuke, Takeda, etc. I saw on Twitter that they are releasing a new line of knives "unlike anything they've done before". Anyone heard anything? I don't know if I could ever go back...


----------



## WiscoNole (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't see anything on Kershaw's Twitter...is there a separate Shun handle that I can't find?


----------



## J_Style (Mar 30, 2015)

They've tweeted a few today from @shuncutlery


----------



## KCMande (Mar 30, 2015)

They are not for me. I don't understand the point of the eye hole on the end of the handle, or why there is a Torx screw in the handle? interchangeable handle scales ?


----------



## J_Style (Mar 30, 2015)

Eye hole for a lanyard? Torx screw doesn't look flush with it.


----------



## KCMande (Mar 30, 2015)

Was never a fan of Shun knives or their designs, I was a Mac guy back in the day. This certainly wont make me start, I am however curious as to the point of these additions.


----------



## WiscoNole (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the look of the eyehole, but also don't see the functionality.


----------



## Sparklepony (Mar 30, 2015)

They lost me after they discontinued the Elite line. An elite 10" chefs is the only shun left in the stable at my place. It will be interesting to see what it is and even more interesting to see how much they ask for them.


----------



## wrobelan (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the Shun knives, but this may be a step back as they are using AUS10A steel. Better for people who know the steels to comment on this, but I think it seems like a move to appease all of those who called Shun knives chippy in the past. Isn't this a European blade with a Shun stamp? The blade shapes, at least the paring and the utility, remind me of their Edo line, which I liked very much.


----------



## PinkBunny (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus10, stonewashed blade, more French profile. A bit less than the classic, one solid piece with tagayasan handles torxed down. I like it. Grind was uneven I the one I saw.
Allegedly.


----------



## wrobelan (Mar 31, 2015)

I looked at the line today in my WS and did like the Asian Utility. I have a kiritsuke that I use daily, so I don't have a great need for the utility in that line. The blade and handle finish were nice, but I did not like, at least initially, the tang sticking out on all sides of the handle. I think it would become quite uncomfortable after a while of use. 

After investigating the steel, I seem to have underestimated it because I was thinking about Aus 6 and 8. Apparently Aus10 is superior and very close to VG10. Here is the comparison from Zknives. If it is not okay to post the link I am sorry in advance. 

http://zknives.com/knives/steels/steelgraph.php?nm=Blue 2, aus10, vg10, vgmax&ni=,,,&hrn=1&gm=0


----------



## Sparklepony (Apr 2, 2015)

Its called the Shun Kanso. Its already marked down at williams and sonoma! Go get em boys!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 3, 2015)

Sparklepony said:


> Its called the Shun Kanso. Its already marked down at williams and sonoma! Go get em boys!



???

That sounds an awful lot like the vendor I love to hate...

:justkidding:


----------



## Sparklepony (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah its pretty underwhelming. But i think i had a feeling it would be.


----------



## AllanP (Apr 3, 2015)

looks kind of like a cut Brooklyn knife I don't know why

maybe it's the shape of the handle


----------

